# Little Goat Kidded!!



## littlegoat (May 8, 2010)

Little Goat kiddded two :kidblue: :kidblue: today!!! ahhhhh!!!

Mom and the babies nursing away!









Here is the first boy:









Here is the second boy:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats! They are cuties for sure! Names?


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! Adorable little carmels, glad that all went well!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cute kids! Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute....congrats.... :thumb:


----------

